# Iced coffees and mochas



## Tashii

Hiya :flower:

I was wondering if those 600ml iced coffees and mochas from the supermarket are ok to have while pregnant or is there too much caffeine in them?

I used to have at least 2 browns iced coffees per day before i got pregnant and im craving them heaps :blush:


----------



## MrsNovBaby

Sorry, I don't know the answer, but could you go to a coffee shop and ask for a decaf version?


----------



## Newky

I would imagine they would have to put the amount of caffeine in the nutritional info on the packaging. The guideline is 200mg a day, and I really can't see it being over this, so I would say you could safely have at least one. x


----------



## nightkd

I was craving coffee a couple of weeks ago, ended up getting an iced coffee from a restaurant...it was gooooood and eased my cravings! :lol: One should be fine, I just had the one glass of coffee, even though I could've had endless refills :lol: As long as you're not drinking 5 cups of coffee and 12 cans of coke or something, then it should be fine.

xx


----------



## calilove77

We all know that excess amounts of caffeine can be bad on the LO, I was not allowed any during my first tri due to complications and I have just kept at it. After complications you tend to not want to chance/risk anything. I already told DH he had better bring me pink flowers and a grande mocha caramel frappuccino for after I have her! ha ha!! I bet that an occasional coffee drink will not hurt your LO though. This was how my Dr. explained caffeine and drugs to me... If you, weighing 140lbs can feel a little rush from the caffeine then imagine what your LO is feeling weighing 1lb. Same goes for drugs. It might take 200mg of Tylenol to take our headache away, but compare the weight.... that would be like us taking dozens of Tylenol. Made sense. Totally sucks, but makes sense. ha ha!!!


----------



## summer rain

Hi

most of those iced coffees from the supermarket are pretty much only coffee flavoured and contain a miniscule amount of actual coffee. I get pretty jittery with any coffee shop coffee; but with these supermarket ones I am fine....

Soph x


----------



## angelstardust

Do they stock a caffeine free variety? 

Can't find anything that says how much cafeine they contain, wiki made reference to 2-3 times that of coke, which would suggest it is quite high. 

Have a look on the packaging, then either limit yourself to 1 or 2 per day or find a low caffeine or caffeine free variety.


----------



## Ella_Mummy

Im craving costa Iced lattes (decaf obviously) but its costing me an absolute fortune at 2.35 a pop. Oh why oh why did i come into this post it makes it worse!!! ;)


----------



## bunnyg82

It should be easier to tell how much is in them when you buy it from the supermarkets as they have to be labelled so as above as long as it's less than 200mg and you don't have any other caffeine it should be fine xx


----------



## summer rain

Thanks bunnyg. I think we have to put the risk into perspective, the original study says that OVER 200mg of caffeine a day (and as far as I remembered the study looked at women who had to have a huge caffeine fix every single day) there is an increased risk of miscarriage. However what people don't seem to realise is the original researchers were very sure that anything under this level is safe. An individual may choose to abstain from caffeine in pregnancy just in case but there is really no basis for advising others to avoid caffeine altogether. Most decaff coffee is produced by processing it with chemicals, and the safety of this during pregnancy hasn't been looked in to.


----------



## xmrsbx

I love Starbucks mocha light frappucino and wondered how much caffeine was in them....never have more than one a day, and probably only have 2-3 a week anyway.

I'm pleased to say there is caffeine in it but I'm well within my daily limit so I'll be carrying on enjoying my favourite drink!!

Just in case anyone's interested, here's their beverage nutirition guide: https://starbucks.co.uk/NR/rdonlyre...AC-2F42764B6FB9/9612/BeverageNutritional2.pdf


----------

